# Looking for information about a vintage bicycle



## AJN (Jul 25, 2019)

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Casper (Jul 26, 2019)

speed o byke


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2019)

Too bad it is missing the motor.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 21, 2019)

@AJN I have a spare motor and the chainguard for your Speed O Bike/Byke.
Mike


----------

